# Reel Balancing



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

This subject is totally above me head. So I'm posting a video of my Penn 525 Mag.. The bearing were just soaked over night and installed dry.. Is this reel balanced?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You need to wrap that tape around two complete times around the spool, so that the ends butt up tight (this is to eliminate the weight of the tape throwing off the balance). Also, oil those bearings!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

they have been oiled.. I wanted to see how long the reel would spin, and was told that is best done with dry bearings.. Thanks CT..


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, in that case, leave it dry, but remember the tape thing.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks buddy....


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

K, I'm with you on this. Quite a learning curve to get all this stuff down. For what it's worth, it looks balanced to me. PJ


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

PJ, that's the sideplate I was telling you about. In my opinion it allows for more fine tuning the mags..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It looks good but the tape needs to either be exactly two wraps as stated or gone completely.

Dry bearings will give you the best spin time. Some guys actually cast with their (ceramic) bearings dry and use more mags. I use both the mags and oil.

One little trick that works better than tape for me is this. Pull about 10" or so of line off the spool and make a loose overhand knot. Keep it loose, now wind the knot onto the reel and stick the end of the line through the knot and pull. Now just clip it short and you are good to go.

When you are finished spinning and are ready to tie on a leader just flick the knot with your finger nail and it will come off. IMPORTANT, check at this time to make sure the line isn't "underwrapped, if it is just pull the line under the underwrapped loop.

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

tommy, is a minute spin time on a stock 525 fishing reel as good as it gets.?



Tommy said:


> It looks good but the tape needs to either be exactly two wraps as stated or gone completely.
> 
> Dry bearings will give you the best spin time. Some guys actually cast with their (ceramic) bearings dry and use more mags. I use both the mags and oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It can probably be coaxed to do a little more than a minute...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I bet i could do more than a minute in the right hands.. I have a hard time spinning the reel...




Tommy said:


> It can probably be coaxed to do a little more than a minute...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The easiest way to see if the spool is balanced in my experience....

First, fix the tape. I use the method that Tommy suggested, with the simple overhand knot. Next, when checking the balance, it is the last moment of the spin that will tell you what you want to know.

If the reel stops at any random location repeatedly without rolling back, you are good. If you notice, according to a knot or tape, that it is stopping in the same location everytime then you have an unbalanced spool. If it is rolling back after it stops, then you have an unbalanced spool. It is the same principle as balancing a motorcycle tire old school style. You don't need to waste time revving it up to full speed. Just bump it with your thumb and get it rotating a couple of turns and watch.

Checking the balance is really that simple. The hard part is actually balancing a spool. That is trial and error until it is right. 

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep -the critical part was left out of the video- we need to see the reel come to a complete stop, if you watch closesly you will notice if it appears to come to a stop but then slowly rotates to a different position- as Robert said the last few revolutions are the telltale sign - you need to look to see if the reel "rocks" back and forth before coming to a complete stop.

One other thing, the gear box is preventing the reel from sitting perfectly level so the spool flange is going to rub on one side (in this case the left side) of the housing and will throw the test off. Mount the reel on a reel seat or if you have one a portable line reeling station to keep it level. 

As mentioned the tape is critical. Either use the knot suggestion or take two complete turns of tape on the spool, this will make sure the tape itself is not throwing the reel out of balance.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

One additional thing- if you can remove the magnets completely (instead of just backing them off), you'll make sure they are not having any effect on getting your max spin times- it may not be practical to do that- and may not make that much of a difference in total spin time- just a thought.

:fishing:


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> One additional thing- if you can remove the magnets completely (instead of just backing them off), you'll make sure they are not having any effect on getting your max spin times- it may not be practical to do that- and may not make that much of a difference in total spin time- just a thought.


A couple of things:

1. If the reel if out of balance, why would it take a fully charged spin to show the signs of improper rocking that you guys describe will be apparent at the very end of the spin? and...

2. Why take the magnets out when they will actually be in play, and part of the equation that the balancing is for, when the reel is operated for actual casting?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

hellbent said:


> A couple of things:
> 
> 1. If the reel if out of balance, why would it take a fully charged spin to show the signs of improper rocking that you guys describe will be apparent at the very end of the spin? and...
> 
> 2. Why take the magnets out when they will actually be in play, and part of the equation that the balancing is for, when the reel is operated for actual casting?


If you check the post that I made, I suggested to K to just get the spool rotating to check balance that it is wasting time with a full rev. You are on the right track by questioning about that. 

I believe the comment that Surf Cat made was an aside to address the question posted on how to get "max spin time" out of his 525.

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I like all the responses I recieved... Thanks Guys..




thekingfeeder said:


> If you check the post that I made, I suggested to K to just get the spool rotating to check balance that it is wasting time with a full rev. You are on the right track.
> 
> I believe the comment that Surf Cat made was an aside to address the question posted on how to get "max spin time" out of his 525.
> 
> Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep- cople of clarifications- geting max spin time and the balance test are two different tests. You only need to spin the spool a couple of revolutions and let it come to a stop to check the balance- no need to spin it up to full speed for that.

The magnets are not part of the spool and play no relationship to the balancing of the spool- but removing them for the full blown spin test ensures they are having zero effect on the spool, tho as I said the reel trick to getting max spin times is a well balanced spool- with good clean, dry bearings. Balance the spool first, then go for max spin times, not that max spin time is super critical, but it does say something about how smooth the reel is running.

Part of the trick to getting max spin time is learning to crank the handle super quick, while getting the timing right in hitting the disengage mechanism- a bit tricky until you get the hang of it and easier on an abu with a push button than the 525.

Hope that clarifies.


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> Yep- cople of clarifications- geting max spin time and the balance test are two different tests. You only need to spin the spool a couple of revolutions and let it come to a stop to check the balance- no need to spin it up to full speed for that.
> 
> The magnets are not part of the spool and play no relationship to the balancing of the spool- but removing them for the full blown spin test ensures they are having zero effect on the spool, tho as I said the reel trick to getting max spin times is a well balanced spool- with good clean, dry bearings. Balance the spool first, then go for max spin times, not that max spin time is super critical, but it does say something about how smooth the reel is running.
> 
> ...


Understood perfectly.  So now I'm curious and I go home and take a brand new 525, slide the mags down to 1, place two perfect winds of 1 inch masking tape over the line in the center and the best (albeit inexperienced) spin I can get is about nine seconds. I balanced the spool based on some recommendation I found from Neil Mackellow; knot on the left, two layers cotton reel fashon and layered the line to 2-3mm from the lip of the spool spun it as well as I could with no wobbling whatsoever. I realize it wasn't the dry-bearing, mags-out test, but nine seconds?  Was my test valid?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am sure it was, how "tight" do you have the bearing cap or "tension knob" tightened. Typically a magged reel should be set with a little knock side to side. Ok, let me define little, it should have a hint of knock, just so that you can barely feel some side to side movement. You almost hear it more then you feel it. It is hard to explain typing. I bet that is the culprit to explain why you only got 9 sec.

Another explanation is that you MAY have not found the sweet spot when trying to turn the handle and release the spool. It is a little difficult to get used to on a push button, a lot more difficult on a lever release.

If you are proficient spinning the spool and you have the tension set correctly, and the mags are all the way off....I don't know what to tell ya. Someone with more experience then me will have to fill you in.  Even if your spool is not balanced, you should get more then 9 sec.

Robert


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> I am sure it was, how "tight" do you have the bearing cap or "tension knob" tightened. Typically a magged reel should be set with a little knock side to side. Ok, let me define little, it should have a hint of knock, just so that you can barely feel some side to side movement. You almost hear it more then you feel it. It is hard to explain typing. I bet that is the culprit to explain why you only got 9 sec.
> 
> Another explanation is that you MAY have not found the sweet spot when trying to turn the handle and release the spool. It is a little difficult to get used to on a push button, a lot more difficult on a lever release.
> 
> ...


I'm *not* proficient at spinning, but nine seconds still seems dire. The sweet spot on the handle spin is interestiong and something I'd have never considered. From what I've read, I believe I have the tension perfect. Barely discernable, but I'll check that and test again. I'm new to the dark side. I may have to hook it up to half an OM12 and sleep with it for a few nights 

Thanks.


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

Playing with the tension didn't make any real difference. Be nice if there was a youtube video of the art of handle spinning. Now my testosterone is telling me I have to do the pulled-mag/dry-bearing test.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

You could try loose-winding a few wraps of line around the full spool, say over top of the tape. Then release the clutch and yank the line, ausing the spool to spin. I've tried handle-started spin tests with a 525 and it's not an easy trick to master. Abu push-buttons are much easier.

Other than that, I've found that the stock bearing oil in a 525 is on the thicker end, which will significantly reduce free-spin time. The bearings are packed for corrosion resistance, not smooth spinning.

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> You could try loose-winding a few wraps of line around the full spool, say over top of the tape. Then release the clutch and yank the line, ausing the spool to spin. I've tried handle-started spin tests with a 525 and it's not an easy trick to master. Abu push-buttons are much easier.
> 
> Other than that, I've found that the stock bearing oil in a 525 is on the thicker end, which will significantly reduce free-spin time. The bearings are packed for corrosion resistance, not smooth spinning.
> 
> Evan



Dead on target- soak those spool bearings in lighter fluid to clean em out- let em soak for a good hour- easiest way is to put the bearings in a shot glass and add lighter fluid to cover the bearings- swish the glass around a little- and when you spray the lighter fluid into the shot glass make sure you are spraying into the bearing shields. Done correctly you should see the old oil / grease run out of the bearing.

After they have soaked for awhile take them out and set them on a paper towel to dry the excess lighter fluid, the paper towel will wick the lighter fluid away form the bearing. Let em dry for an hour and then reinstall in spool for the spin test- ureaka!- watch that baby spin now 


Just don't forget to take the bearings back out and add oil before you take the reel fishing !!! 

Oh and when you put the bearings in the shot glass- slide them in gently- don't "drop" them in the glass- jarring a bearing is never a good thing.


:fishing:


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> Dead on target- soak those spool bearings in lighter fluid to clean em out- let em soak for a good hour- easiest way is to put the bearings in a shot glass and add lighter fluid to cover the bearings- swish the glass around a little- and when you spray the lighter fluid into the shot glass make sure you are spraying into the bearing shields. Done correctly you should see the old oil / grease run out of the bearing.


When you say "spray" the lighter fluid, are you refering to liquid propane or the old style lighter fluid, like Ronsonol?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I like the cheap Ronsonol. The bottle it comes in has a nice little squirt nozzle so I just hit the bearings with it. 

KMW, have you ever tried a Dremel with a felt wheel to spin it? Put the felt wheel on the tape portion (to avoid messing up the line) and let'er rip!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Damn You CT!!!!!! Now I gotta go to Home Depot after work.. LOL




AtlantaKing said:


> I like the cheap Ronsonol. The bottle it comes in has a nice little squirt nozzle so I just hit the bearings with it.
> 
> KMW, have you ever tried a Dremel with a felt wheel to spin it? Put the felt wheel on the tape portion (to avoid messing up the line) and let'er rip!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

LOL. Hang around me long enough, and you'll end up a broke-a$$ed uber tackle ho!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I've been looking that those new 5500 MagElite Ct..... don't tell Ms. Walker!!! LOL Your's was so so so pretty... LOL



AtlantaKing said:


> LOL. Hang around me long enough, and you'll end up a broke-a$$ed uber tackle ho!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

So, uh, how much you gonna pay me to _not_ tell Mrs. Walker? 

You just need to maker her "_respect mah authoritah_!!!"


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> The magnets are not part of the spool and play no relationship to the balancing of the spool- but removing them for the full blown spin test ensures they are having zero effect on the spool, tho as I said the reel trick to getting max spin times is a well balanced spool- with good clean, dry bearings. Balance the spool first, then go for max spin times, not that max spin time is super critical, but it does say something about how smooth the reel is running.


So I broke down a new 525. The factory bearing "oil" was more like blue-tinted Vaseline. So I cleaned them per the advice I've read. I suck at the handle spinning so I opted for 8 winds of 30lb mono and then yank. Here are the results, all magged tests on setting one:

Factory: 13 secs
No oil, no mags: 121 secs
No oil, w/mags: 47 secs
Penn oil, no mags: 107 secs
Penn oil, w/mags: 43 secs

I accomplished two things:

1. I got pretty familiar with the 525
2. My wife thinks I've gone from enthusiast to geek (even though I haven't broken out the dremel yet).

On a side question: Is there any advice on tensioning the screws that hold the mag assembly in? 

Bob


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> I've been looking that those new 5500 MagElite Ct..... don't tell Ms. Walker!!! LOL Your's was so so so pretty... LOL


Oh-oh lol


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

John81 said:


> Oh-oh lol


CT, has the Bling-Bling of Abu Reels.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> CT, has the Bling-Bling of Abu Reels.


Yea he has models that even abu didn't know they made


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

he sure does..


----------

